# Comment poster une photo icloud sur un forum ?



## therealshad (28 Novembre 2018)

hello   

j'ai besoin de vous pour poster des photos qui se trouvent sur le cloud apple svp.  

Est ce que je peux le faire directement en utilisant les photos qui se trouvent sur mon cloud apple ou il faut que je les download sur le pc puis que je les héberge sur un site ? 

Je ne trouve qu'un lien sur le cloud apple pour chaque photo mais c'est pour partager la photo... 

Il n'y a pas de lien public pour les photos sur le cloud apple ? 

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Locke (28 Novembre 2018)

therealshad a dit:


> Est ce que je peux le faire directement en utilisant les photos qui se trouvent sur mon cloud apple ou il faut que je les download sur le pc puis que je les héberge sur un site ?


Tu les copies dans ton dossier Téléchargement, tu rédiges ta réponse, tu sélectionnes Transférer un fichier puis tes images, tu sélectionnes Miniature et tu valides ta réponse. Un simple clic les agrandira dans le forum sans encombrer ta réponse.


----------



## therealshad (29 Novembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Tu les copies dans ton dossier Téléchargement, tu rédiges ta réponse, tu sélectionnes Transférer un fichier puis tes images, tu sélectionnes Miniature et tu valides ta réponse. Un simple clic les agrandira dans le forum sans encombrer ta réponse.


Merci beaucoup.

On ne peut pas le faire directement en utilisant une url qui irait chercher la photo dans le cloud ?

Certains forums ont besoin d'une url pour poster une photo ...

Dans ce cas, il faut obligatoirement rapatrier la photo sur le pc puis l'uploader chez un hébergeur ou y a t'il plus simple ?

merci


----------



## Locke (29 Novembre 2018)

therealshad a dit:


> Merci beaucoup.
> 
> On ne peut pas le faire directement en utilisant une url qui irait chercher la photo dans le cloud ?
> 
> ...


Non, et le plus simple est d'utiliser la fonction Transférer un fichier. Et qu'est-ce que tu veux diffuser dans tes réponses qui nécessiterait un Cloud ? Ici dans une réponse, là au moins les images/photos ne disparaîtront pas.


----------



## therealshad (29 Novembre 2018)

Je me suis mal exprimé, désolé, je vais essayé d'être plus clair :

le forum où je veux poster une photo ne dispose pas de la fonction "transférer un fichier", je dois coller une url entre ces 2 balises 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ce que j'aimerai savoir c'est comment faire au plus simple sachant que mes photos se trouvent sur Icloud ?

Suis je obligé de télécharger ma photo sur le pc puis l'uploader sur un site d'hébergement ?

Ou bien est il possible directement de le faire depuis le cloud sans toutes ces manipulations ?

Si je pouvais éviter de downloader mes photos, cela serait bien 

Merci


----------



## Macounette (29 Novembre 2018)

Depuis l'iPhone sur iCloud Drive, je ne vois pas comment faire pour obtenir un lien de partage (contrairement à d'autres cloud genre Dropbox).... ou alors je n'ai pas bien cherché....


----------



## therealshad (3 Décembre 2018)

Macounette a dit:


> Depuis l'iPhone sur iCloud Drive, je ne vois pas comment faire pour obtenir un lien de partage (contrairement à d'autres cloud genre Dropbox).... ou alors je n'ai pas bien cherché....


Sur dropbox c'est possible ?Peux tu m'indiquer comment stp ?
Il faut un lien public et je n'ai pas trouvé non plus 

C'est bizarre que Icloud ne le fasse pas, on doit passer à coté non ?

merci pour ton aide


----------



## Locke (3 Décembre 2018)

therealshad a dit:


> le forum où je veux poster une photo ne dispose pas de la fonction "transférer un fichier", je dois coller une url entre ces 2 balises


Si ce n'est pas dans les forums de MacG, il faut voir avec le forum en question pour savoir s'il y a des impossibilités. Ici on ne connaît pas les interdictions/autorisations de ce que font les autres.


----------



## Macounette (3 Décembre 2018)

therealshad a dit:


> Sur dropbox c'est possible ?Peux tu m'indiquer comment stp ?
> Il faut un lien public et je n'ai pas trouvé non plus
> 
> C'est bizarre que Icloud ne le fasse pas, on doit passer à coté non ?
> ...


Heuuuu  alors je crois que j'étais un peu trop optimiste. On peut bel et bien créer un lien de partage public... par contre ça n'a pas l'air de fonctionner lorsqu'on le met entre des balises [ IMG] 
Désolée...


----------



## therealshad (6 Décembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Si ce n'est pas dans les forums de MacG, il faut voir avec le forum en question pour savoir s'il y a des impossibilités. Ici on ne connaît pas les interdictions/autorisations de ce que font les autres.



En fait, ce que j'aimerai savoir c'est si on peut obtenir un lien public directement depuis Icloud sans devoir héberger ses photos sur un site 

Bon ben je vais me créer un compte sur un site pour uploader mes photos dessus et pouvoir ensuite les poster sur les forums.

Merci quand même.



Macounette a dit:


> Heuuuu  alors je crois que j'étais un peu trop optimiste. On peut bel et bien créer un lien de partage public... par contre ça n'a pas l'air de fonctionner lorsqu'on le met entre des balises [ IMG]
> Désolée...



Pas grave, merci d'avoir pris le temps de répondre


----------



## guytoon48 (7 Décembre 2018)

therealshad a dit:


> En fait, ce que j'aimerai savoir c'est si on peut obtenir un lien public directement depuis Icloud sans devoir héberger ses photos sur un site
> 
> Bon ben je vais me créer un compte sur un site pour uploader mes photos dessus et pouvoir ensuite les poster sur les forums.
> 
> ...


Bonjour,

Une précision : une photo sur iCloud l'est aussi sur ton Mac puisqu'il s'agit de synchronisation...


----------



## therealshad (7 Décembre 2018)

guytoon48 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Une précision : une photo sur iCloud l'est aussi sur ton Mac puisqu'il s'agit de synchronisation...


Pas forcément, j'ai décoché la synchronisation sur mon pc


----------



## iBaby (22 Décembre 2018)

Copier le lien iCloud, en tout cas depuis un iPhone ça doit fonctionner.


----------

